# Wrong Forum?



## Maxvicious (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm mainly a Refrigeration Tech , 80% ref. 20% Hvac , Am i on the wrong forum ??


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

This site is just getting started. Since this site is operated by a very professional organization, it has the potential of growing exponentially as long as there is enough interest.

While I do not get into refrigeration work myself, there are many who have visited here that do. So if I were you, I'd keep this site in mind for refrigeration discussions. As a matter of fact, go ahead and start a few threads and see if refrigeration mechanics come crawling out of the virtual woodwork.

As soon as the owners of this site give me a professional position, I will be able to dedicate my life to it's expansion:yes:


----------



## Maxvicious (Oct 12, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> As a matter of fact, go ahead and start a few threads and see if refrigeration mechanics come crawling out of the virtual woodwork.
> 
> :


I would bet if on main page there was a ( Refrigeration/ Ice Machines / Low Temp) Catagory you would be surprised how many of us come out lol. 

Thanks for reply ill thread away 

MaxV


----------

